# Need help skiing Tahoe vs. Park City or Colorado early March



## Auger (Oct 3, 2009)

My two adult boys are searching the above areas for spring break snowboarding. I can vouch for Colorado and Park City but never been to Tahoe. What's the difference between North and South Lake Tahoe and is it generally riskier spring skiing (weather) there vs. Utah and Col.? Any resort suggestions. They were looking at an exchange in Squaw Valley area.
Thanks


----------



## wcfr1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Can never guarantee the weather but Tahoe in the Spring is as good a place as Utah or Park City at that time.

Have been there in waist high powder in April and scrapped rocks in March, go figure.

South Tahoe if you are into the whole gambling resort scene. Heavenly is the place. North shore if you want to enjoy the skiing and not worry about the town.

Squaw area has some of the best scenery around. If you are looking for that then go there. Alpine Meadows is next door, Northstar isn't far either. I liked both better than Squaw. Squaw is nothing but a huge bowl.  Locals tell me however that Sugarbowl is the place.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 11, 2009)

Last seven years late March in Colorado (Summit County) has been fabulous. Breck, due to altitude, will just about always be great up to April and sometimes into the second and third week of April. (although the afternoons in april will turn the snow into corn) Late March in Steamboat can be iffy at times. I went the 2nd of April and it was so warm there were dirt patches everywhere from the middle of the mountain to the bottom. Park City or Summit County are your best options. Vail is a little lower in elevation but, due to their usual high snowfall stays very good till early April. (especially in the back bowls)

Good luck.


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't think early March is risky for ski season of any of the places you've mentioned.  Early to mid April maybe, but generally March will have good coverage if there is an adequate base.

Lake Tahoe is a vast skiing area.  14 ski areas within about an hour drive from each other.  Squaw Valley is one of the bigger areas in the North lake area and while there are less skiing choices in the South lake area, there is more of a nightlife "scene" there, with large casinos and clubs.  

Definitely in Lake Tahoe you'll need a car to get around.  None of the ski resorts are so self-contained that you'd want to spend an entire week at them.

For requests at Lake Tahoe, I'd take just about anything for a ski vacation.  We ski all day and are just looking for a place to crash.  There are some terrific places like the Hyatt High Sierra Lodge in Incline Village and the two Marriotts and the Ridge Tahoe in South Lake.  Forget about David Walley's resort though, it's too far to drive to any ski resort and is really remote. 

Squaw Valley would be a good starting point as it puts you close to Alpine Meadows ski resort as well as Squaw and it's not too far of a drive to Tahoe City.   I'm sure they'll have a great trip.


----------

